# Javascript/PHP Variablen mit Tags "verbinden"



## jonny_klngr (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe eine Website erstellt die meine Bilder aus einem Verzeichnis im Vollbildmodus anzeigt. Leider kann ich nur für alle Bilder die Selbe Sekundenanzahl einstellen. Meine Idee wäre eine variable für jedes Bild zu erstellen(oder eine Variable die sich immer ändert) und diese an den <img> - Tag "anzuhängen. Kennt ihr Methoden um so etwas zu tun?

Danke im Voraus!
MfG


----------



## ComFreek (9. Juli 2018)

Ja, das könnte man verschieden umsetzen. Aber dein Post hört sich so an, als würdest du bereits eine existierende (Teil-)lösung einsetzen. Wie genau heißt die Software? Bist du bereit, sie zu modifizieren bzw. hast du JS-Kenntnisse?


----------



## Nico2201 (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo jonny_klngr,

du könntest es mit einer GIF-Grafik versuchen, die du dann in deine Website einbauen kannst. Wie man eine GIF-Grafik erstellen kann, siehst du hier. Falls du dich fragen solltest, wie man ein GIF in eine Website einbinden kann, dann schau mal hier nach. Auf der angehängten Website wird genauer erklärt, was ein GIF überhaupt ist, wie das ganze funktioniert und und und.. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir damit weiterhelfen konnte.

Freundliche Grüße


----------



## jonny_klngr (10. Juli 2018)

ComFreek hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das könnte man verschieden umsetzen. Aber dein Post hört sich so an, als würdest du bereits eine existierende (Teil-)lösung einsetzen. Wie genau heißt die Software? Bist du bereit, sie zu modifizieren bzw. hast du JS-Kenntnisse?




Ja ich habe mit JS eine Funktion geschrieben die alle Bilder einer speziellen Klasse nacheinander anzeigt. Die Zeit die ein Bild gezeigt werden soll ist allerdings in setTimeout fix vorgegeben. Ich dachte an eine Variable für jedes Bild in der die Sekundenanzahl(bzw. Millisekunden) gespeichert werden.

Zur Info: Auf einer anderen Website habe ich einen Manager erstellt mit dem man Bilder der Slideshow hinzufügen kann. Es wäre praktisch wenn ich dort zu jedem Bild die Sekundenanzahl hinzufügen könnte (vlt. mit Formular?).


----------



## Sempervivum (10. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du das Skript selber geschrieben hast, sollte es kein Problem sein:
Einen Wert einem Bild zuordnen kannst Du durch ein data-Attribut, so:

```
<img src="dasbild.jpg" data-duration="3000">
```
Und auslesen so:

```
var duration = dasbild.getAttribute("data-duration");
```
wobei dasbild das DOM-Element des betr. Bildes ist.


----------



## jonny_klngr (10. Juli 2018)

Danke! Das hilft mir sehr!

Hast du vielleicht eine Idee wie ich dieses Attribut von meinem Manager zu der Slideshow - Seite "übertragen" kann?


----------



## Sempervivum (10. Juli 2018)

Was meinst Du mit "meinem Manager"? Ich nehme an, die Bilder sind auf der Slideshow-Seite und dort müssen die Werte zu den Tags hinzu gefügt werden.


----------



## jonny_klngr (10. Juli 2018)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Was meinst Du mit "meinem Manager"? Ich nehme an, die Bilder sind auf der Slideshow-Seite und dort müssen die Werte zu den Tags hinzu gefügt werden.



Ja, aber ich habe einen Manager erstellt in dem man Bilder hinzufügen und löschen kann. Dort würde ich auch gerne die Sekundenanzahl eingeben können.


----------



## Sempervivum (10. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du den Manager selber erstellt hast, müsstest Du doch eigentlich in der Lage sein, das hinzuzufügen. Wenn es ein Formular ist, ein weiteres Input-Feld mit der Standzeit hinzufügen und den eingegebenen Wert dem Tag hinzu fügen. Um dich da weiter beraten zu können, müsste man wissen, wie der Manager aussieht, also nicht das Layout sondern der Code.


----------

